# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Bad Homburg - Amazing Thailand - 12. und 13. Juli 2014

## schiene

Dieses Jahr findet das Thaifest Amazing Thailand am 12. und 13. Juli 2014

Hier gibt's mehr Infos dazu....
http://www.bad-homburg-tourismus.de/..._ITEM_ID=53931

http://www.amazing-thailand-bad-homburg.de/

----------


## schiene

Hat schon jemand den Termin auf dem Plan?
Wir sind sicher auch wieder vor Ort.

----------


## Enrico

Natürlich. Wieder wie letztes Jahr mehrere Tage. Das war entspannender.

----------


## Erich

Wir auch wieder mit Übernachtung, iss nicht so stressig.

----------


## Enrico

> Wir auch wieder mit Übernachtung, iss nicht so stressig.


Hotel hat heute angefragt. Bitte melden wegen wie viel Zimmer, von bis, Kinderbett ja oder nein... Hotel ist bald voll.

----------


## Erich

> Hotel hat heute angefragt. Bitte melden wegen wie viel Zimmer, von bis, Kinderbett ja oder nein... Hotel ist bald voll.


wie letztes Jahr Samstag zu Sonntag, Zimmer war ok

----------


## Enrico

gebongt.  ::

----------


## Enrico

Halt, das fragt das Hotel auch:

Kinderbett? ----   Gratis
Parken in der Tiefgarage? ------ 14 EUR

----------


## schiene

> Halt, das fragt das Hotel auch:
> 
> Kinderbett? ----   Gratis
> Parken in der Tiefgarage? ------ 14 EUR


Wohl eher Kinderbett....ich glaube nicht das Erich sein Kind in der Tiefgarage unterbringt  ::

----------


## Enrico

Warum nicht, die ist neu  ::

----------


## Erich

Blödmänner, das Auto kommt ins Kinderbett - das ist billiger als Tiefgarage, ihr denkt aber auch überhaupt nicht mit  ::

----------


## Enrico

Buchungen sind abgeschlossen, wir haben dieses Jahr erneut eine beachtliche Zahl an Zimmern und die Truppe wird immer größer. Freuen mich schon auf 4 schöne Tage Bad Homburg  ::

----------


## schiene

Ich werde diesmal leider nicht vor Ort sein da ich nach Dresden fahre um mich um meine Mutter zu kümmern.

----------


## Enrico

Das ist schade und ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann halt mal zu einem anderen Anlass dieses Jahr.

----------


## Robert

Gibt es jemand aus dem Kölner Raum, der mich einen Tag mitnehmen könnte?

----------


## Enrico

Denke mal da finden wir jemanden.

Andere Sache: das Hotel hat ernste Probleme soviel Kinderbetten aufzutreiben. Wer von meinen Buchern hier liest und wem ich nicht erreiche, bitte meldet euch bei mir oder Sawee. Es wäre schön wenn wir Kinderbetten mitbringen könnten, also diese Reisebetten. Ich kann diese dann Freitag früh schon mitnehmen, oder wer kann bringt selber mit dann am Samstag. 

Ich Danke im Namen des Hotel schon allen im Voraus.

----------


## frank_rt

grüne soße in der kleinmarkthalle wollte ich schon seit längerer zeit mal kaufen.
und bad homburg ist ja nicht weit wech.
sollte ich kommen, wo oder wie könnte ich euch finden.
das ist ernst gemeint
 ::

----------


## Enrico

An sich solltest du mich erkennen. Aber ansonsten können wir dann ggf. die Handynummern tauschen, so findet man sich in dem Gewusel besser.

----------


## Robert

> Denke mal da finden wir jemanden.


Bis jetzt hat sich keiner gemeldet...

----------


## Erich

> wo oder wie könnte ich euch finden.


Da, wo die lautesten Kinder sind - nicht zu überhören  ::

----------


## Enrico

Nach all den Jahren findet es dieses Jahr an anderer Stelle im Park statt. Mehr in der Nähe der neuen Sala. Also neue Treffpunkte auskundschaften  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Hoffentlich habt Ihr morgen schöneres Wetter. Bei uns schüttet es aus vollen Rohren.

----------


## Enrico

Bis jetzt noch bestes Wetter. Sind schon auf den Weg.

----------


## Enrico



----------


## Enrico

Dieses Jahr ist die Veranstaltung am Casino an einem langen Weg gelegen. Gefällt mir sehr gut.

----------


## Enrico

Nach nass kam nasser und als Abschluss gegen 17 Uhr kam ganz nass. Nun trocknen wir wieder in gewohnter Tradition unsere Sachen im Hosenbügler auf dem Hotelzimmer.

Aber auch das ist schön wie jedes Jahr  ::

----------


## Enrico

Nach einem schweren Tagesstart (am Bier kanns nicht gelegen haben, das trink ich öfters, denke mal der letzte Wodka war schuld) stürzten wir uns erneut ins Getümmel um dann auf einer sehr regnerischen Fahrt den Heimweg anzutreten. Tschüss Bad Homburg, bis nächstes Jahr  ::

----------


## wein4tler

War das alles an Bildern, oder kommt noch was?

----------


## Enrico

Also von der Veranstaltung an sich gibt es nicht mehr Bilder, da kannste eigentlich auch die von den anderen Jahren nehmen, gleiches Programm, gleiche Gesichter. Aber hier noch einige Bilder von unser immer größer werdenden Truppe:











Wird fortgesetzt.

----------


## Enrico



----------


## wein4tler

Einen Teil der Truppe habe ich ja bei Dir in Weimar kennengelernt. Ist schön wenn ihr so einiges gemeinsam unternehmt.

----------

